# Eclipse Plugin Programmierung Dateien Refreshen



## Aldimann (16. Dez 2009)

Hi zusammen.

Ich programmiere gerade mal wieder ein Plugin für eclipse, dass ziemlich öft Dateien einlesen und bearbeiten muss.

Dummerweise muss ich dabei ja immer wieder den Workspace refreshen um keine ResourceOutOfSync Exception zu bekommen.

Ich kenne bis jetzt nur die Möglichkeit den gesamten workspace zu refreshen, was allerdings das Programm doch irgendwie recht langsam macht. Da ich diesen refresh immer vor dem einlesen der Datei mache, und ich immer nur eine Datei einlese (zumindest nur eine Zeitgleich aus dem Workspace), stellt sich mir die frage ob ich nicht einfach Dateien z.B. irgendwie über IFile einzeln refreshen kann, so dass diese wieder synchron sind.

Weil so würde ja nicht unnötig gerefresht und es ginge mit sicherheit auch eine Ecke schneller.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## miwoe (17. Dez 2009)

Help - Eclipse SDK

refreshLocal

Würde ich mal vermuten...

Einzelne Dateien macht ja kaum Sinn, aber mit Foldern und Projekten sollte es gehen.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2009)

*verschieb*
Besser ist direkt die IFile API zu verwenden um die Dateien zu manipulieren, dann musst du nicht refreshen.


----------

